# Best place to find a Tandem mountain bike?



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

prefer full suspension. 5-6 inches of travel would be nice.


----------



## angryswede (Jun 27, 2006)

there's a lightly used one on the los angeles craigslist classifieds right now


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're looking for used, try http://www.mtbtandems.com/resource1.html and scroll down to the listing of classifieds sites. That's how I found my Ibis tandem. Actually, their prices for new bikes are quite fair, too, if you're thinking of going that route. Although I imagine if you decide you want a new Ventana tandem, Larry at MtnHighCyclery.com could make you better deal.
- Joe


----------



## AdamD79 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.mtbtandems.com/

El Conquistador de Montañas

Super sweet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

NuMexJoe said:


> If you're looking for used, try http://www.mtbtandems.com/resource1.html and scroll down to the listing of classifieds sites. That's how I found my Ibis tandem. Actually, their prices for new bikes are quite fair, too, if you're thinking of going that route. Although I imagine if you decide you want a new Ventana tandem, Larry at MtnHighCyclery.com could make you better deal.
> - Joe


Not if I can help it.


----------

